# Wo kaufe ich mobile Grafikkarten zum Nachrüsten eines Lappis?



## Titan2k4 (1. April 2015)

*Wo kaufe ich mobile Grafikkarten zum Nachrüsten eines Lappis?*

Hallo Leute,

der Titel sagt im Prinzip schon alles. Ich brauche eine GTX 580M, gebraucht oder neu, aber voll funktionsfähig. Ich suche ohne Ende und ebenfalls... ohne Erfolg. Gibt es denn keine Händler, die einfach mobile Grafikkarten als Laptop-Zubehör anbieten? Meine Güte... 21. Jahrhundert! 

Kennt jemand Versandhäuser oder ähnliches?

Danke


----------



## kalkone (1. April 2015)

*AW: Wo kaufe ich mobile Grafikkarten zum Nachrüsten eines Lappis?*

Bietet denn dein Laptop überhaupt die Möglichkeit die GPU zu Tauschen?
und falls ja: gab es dein Laptop (genau dein Laptop) dann auch mit einer 580M?


----------



## Bunny_Joe (1. April 2015)

*AW: Wo kaufe ich mobile Grafikkarten zum Nachrüsten eines Lappis?*

Die GPU wirste zu 99,9% nicht austauschen können. Um eine GPU im Laptop auszutauschen, muss diese als MXM Karte dort stecken. 

Und eine MXM Karte wird bestimmt mehr kosten, als dein Laptop überhaupt noch Wert ist.
MSI GTX 970M 6GB MXM Upgrade Kit for MSI GT72 Notebook at Memory Express
Ne 970M kostet allein 700€.

Und wenn du irgendwas willst, was nicht aktuell ist(wie eine 580M), dann kann man eigentlich die Hoffnung ganz aufgeben.


----------



## Amon (1. April 2015)

*AW: Wo kaufe ich mobile Grafikkarten zum Nachrüsten eines Lappis?*

Wenn er keine MXM drin hat kann er das sowieso knicken, und die meisten Laptops von der Stange haben die nicht.


----------



## Alex555 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Wo kaufe ich mobile Grafikkarten zum Nachrüsten eines Lappis?*

Ein paar mehr Informationen (welchen Laptop du hast, etc.) wären hilfreich.
Ansonsten bleibt bei MXM Karten eigentlich nur ebay .


----------



## Titan2k4 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Wo kaufe ich mobile Grafikkarten zum Nachrüsten eines Lappis?*

Also es geht um einen Alienware M18x R1  oder R2. Der, der die 580m's als SLI drin hatte.. Eine davno ist leider kaputt gegangen (Die im Master drin steckte). Deshalb habe ich den Laptop erfolgreich nach Anleitung auseinander genommen und die Master und Slave Graka getauscht. Jetzt funktioniert die Kiste wieder ohne ununterbrochene Abstürze, aber nur mit einer Graka, versteht sich... Jetzt möchte ich eine 580m nachkaufen um das Ding wieder mit SLI laufen lassen zu können. Ich habe schon gesehen, das die 970m's und aufwärts wohl leider nur in M18x4 und aufwärts eingebaut werden können, wenn meine Inofrmation korrekt ist. Demnach bliebe es eben bei einer weiteren 580m zum Aufrüsten... Aber wo bekomme ich die her zu einem legitimen Preis?


----------



## Titan2k4 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Wo kaufe ich mobile Grafikkarten zum Nachrüsten eines Lappis?*

Hab nochmal geschaut. Es handelt sich um einen M18X R1. Und ... naja. Ich brauch ne 580m.


----------



## JimSim3 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Wo kaufe ich mobile Grafikkarten zum Nachrüsten eines Lappis?*

Deine beste Chance ist wahrscheinlich einen gebrauchten Laptop mit ner MXM 580m drin zu kaufen und den dann zu plündern... Ich befürchte aber so richtig wird sich das ganze Unterfangen nicht lohnen...


----------



## S754 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Wo kaufe ich mobile Grafikkarten zum Nachrüsten eines Lappis?*

Schau bei Ebay. Ist deine einzige Möglichkeit.


----------



## zinki (2. April 2015)

*AW: Wo kaufe ich mobile Grafikkarten zum Nachrüsten eines Lappis?*

Es ist ein Dellgerät: Schon mal bei denen direkt gefragt? Wird zwar nicht billig sein, aber von denen bekommst sicherlich die richtige Karte.
Ansonsten eBay und dort dann wahrscheinlich wie Jim schrieb am besten einen auch schon Defekten, den du ausschlachtest. 
Ansonsten würde ich den Lappy einfach mit einer Karte betreiben. Besser als nichts 



> Wenn er keine MXM drin hat kann er das sowieso knicken, und die meisten Laptops von der Stange haben die nicht.



Das ist so nicht korrekt nur mittlerweile hat sich der Markt geändert und die Grafikkarten werden in die Schaltkreise des MBs integriert um so Bauhöhe zu sparen. Ältere Modelle haben oftmals einen MXM Slot oder einen ähnlichen oder aber - wie Dell - einen eigenen für alle Geräte gleichen Anschluss. Wie es sich bei Alienware (früher) verhielt weiß ich nicht, aber des Alienware vom TE kann auf jeden die Karte gewechselt werden. Obs dann Dell sein muss (zwecks erwähnten Anschluss) oder sie beim Alienware auf MXM gegangen sind, kann man ad hoc nicht sagen.


----------



## Titan2k4 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Wo kaufe ich mobile Grafikkarten zum Nachrüsten eines Lappis?*

Danke für eure Antworten. Ich entnehme daraus, dass es offenbar eine große Marktlücke gibt wenn es um mobile Grafikkarten als einzelne Komponenten geht. Vermutlich weil es nur bei wenigen Geräten wirklich machbar ist und selbst da dann die Graka sozusagen auch noch direkt für das Gerät konstruiert sein muss. Aber eigentlich sehr schade, vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass es zum Trend wird gute Barebones so zu bauen, dass man gut an die Komponenten herankommen kann. Es wirkt auf mich beinahe schon wie eine Art Embargo auf mobile Grafikkarten. Als ob die nicht verkaufen werden dürften. Denn wie viel Geld ließe sich sparen, wenn man bei einem Laptop nur mal eben die Grafikkarten auswechselt und wieder für die nächsten zwei Jahre seine Ruhe hat. Oh man... Wenn Profit Rückschritt verlangt, wird offenbar nicht lange darüber nachgedacht...


----------



## crys_ (3. April 2015)

*AW: Wo kaufe ich mobile Grafikkarten zum Nachrüsten eines Lappis?*

Hab den Thread hier gar nicht gesehen 

Im Endeffekt kannst du die Grakas in deinem M18x problemlos aufrüsten, alles was du brauchst ist eine kompatibel MXM 2.0b Grafikkarte. Kaufen kann man die auf eBay z.B. bei upgrademonkey, es sind aber immer aus Laptops ausgebaute Grafikkarten. Du kannst auch mal bei Dell anfragen, ich habe schonmal gehört das die die auch separat verkaufen. Bei eBay Käufen musst du immer darauf achten das du auch eine Karte mit Dell/Alienware Bios kaufst und keine Clevo/Schenker da es hier zu Problemen mit den Anschlüssen geben kann. Außerdem solltest du vorher gut recherchieren ob die Karte deiner Wahl auch gut im M18x R2 läuft, vor allem Stecker machen da oft Probleme (also das z.B. HDMI nicht mehr geht). Wenn du statt dem SLI auf eine Single Graka gehst wirst du mit TDP und Stromverbrauch keine Probleme bekommen. Anlaufstelle für Infos wäre z.B. alienware-forum.de, die Jungs kennen sich ziemlich gut aus mit den Aufrüstoptionen.

Du musst dir aber bewusst sein das der Kostenaufwand ENORM ist. Für eine 965M musst du rund 400€ einrechnen, für größere Modelle gehen auch schnell mal 1.000€ über den Tisch. Da das Aufrüsten kein Standard ist wirst du auch häufiger auf Probleme stoßen wie unpassendes X-Bracket oder unpassender Kühler. Ich habe z.B. probiert meinen M15x von einer 5870 auf eine 7970 aufzurüsten. Bei allen anderen ging es, bei mir hat der Kühlkörper nicht gepasst und die Spannung im 3D-Modus ist ständig eingebrochen. Warum es nicht ging?  

Wenn du nur eine 580m ersetzen willst musst du mit Geduld immer eBay im Auge haben, es gehen ab und zu passende Sachen über den Ladentisch, wobei ich bei gebrauchten MXM Karten immer etwas skeptisch bin 

Generell fährst du besser wenn du den M18x auf eBay verkaufst und dir dort für 400€ bis 500€ mehr ein M18x/M17x  R4 kaufst. Never touch a running system und so


----------



## Titan2k4 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Wo kaufe ich mobile Grafikkarten zum Nachrüsten eines Lappis?*

Danke dir.
Bei Ebay gibts ein Angeobt. Der Typ will für die 5 Jahre alte GTX 580m 300 Euro (hat er mir als Gegenvorschlag zu meinen 150€ Preisvorschlag gesendet). Die Grafikkarte ist sogar noch gebraucht. Der Typ hat doch n a**** offen ^^


----------



## devebero (3. April 2015)

*AW: Wo kaufe ich mobile Grafikkarten zum Nachrüsten eines Lappis?*

Ja, das ist frech. Ich habe meine GTX 780M für 300€ verkauft.

Im übrigen kostet eine GTX 970M natürlich keine 700€.

https://www.notebook.de/mxm-grafikkarten-upgrade-kit-gtx970-fur-msi-gt72-p-71552

Aber du hast recht, der Markt ist recht klein.


----------



## crys_ (3. April 2015)

*AW: Wo kaufe ich mobile Grafikkarten zum Nachrüsten eines Lappis?*



Titan2k4 schrieb:


> Danke dir.
> Bei Ebay gibts ein Angeobt. Der Typ will für die 5 Jahre alte GTX 580m 300 Euro (hat er mir als Gegenvorschlag zu meinen 150€ Preisvorschlag gesendet). Die Grafikkarte ist sogar noch gebraucht. Der Typ hat doch n a**** offen ^^



Das sind normale Preise.  Wie gesagt, ich würde das Ding komplett verkaufen wie es jetzt ist und ein M17x/M18x R3/R4 oder sogar ein 17 (Nachfolger M17x) schießen auf eBay. Alternativ kaufst du dir eine 965M (die ist gleich schnell wie das SLI, siehe Anhang) und verkaufst die zweite 580. Beides kostet dich so 200€ bis 500€, je nach dem wie gut du es erwischt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Bei der 965M bitte vorher auf jeden Fall auf alienware-forum.de wegen Kompatibilität nachfragen!


----------



## iTzZent (3. April 2015)

*AW: Wo kaufe ich mobile Grafikkarten zum Nachrüsten eines Lappis?*

Ein normaler Preis für eine 580M wären um die 200-230Euro, so werden die Karten gehandelt.

Bedenke bitte wenn du eine Grafikkarte der neueren/aktuellen Generation kaufst benötigst du auch noch eine neue Heatpipe, da die DIE Grösse der alten Fermi Chips anders is.

Nvidia Geforce 580M GTX N12E-GTX2-A1 2GB DDR5 SDRAM Card MXM 3.0 3MF8R | eBay


----------

